# can someone mod this picture?



## Zenith94 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/oxidative/SCuwJ6Fi4yI....jpg?imgmax=512

just change the date


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> http://lh5.ggpht.com/oxidative/SCuwJ6Fi4yI....jpg?imgmax=512
> 
> just change the date


Change it to what?


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Viva le pirates!


----------



## Zenith94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> ZenithMaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was hopeing u can figure that out by urself but 11/20/08 is good


----------



## Jax (Nov 9, 2008)

You know you can't change the date on the barcode, right?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I figure it myself!?
_*snip_


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh just let him try it, they don't always check the barcode and just tear the coupon apart. Just wish him luck.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know what are your intentions with it, but you should be aware that it's not probably only the date expired, but the barcode as well..

Changing the date is no problem at all!


EDIT: wow, this was slow....


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Um are we assisting in fraud here by changing the coupon? lol


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Never mind, I'll do it.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

nuff said


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Never mind, I'll do it.



It's already been made though


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind I'll post mine, no offense but the other one looks more "shopped" than mine


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to the 3rd post (check the date) ;P

Lol Rowan, I suggest you don't pick forgery as your main career in the future


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't notice, I just thought that that guy posted the image in img tags.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i just noticed text is streched no forgery for me


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its only 10$, why bother...


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

because then you could spend $10 on porn


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> because then you could spend $10 on porn



Dont say that he will ask us to photoshop some pr0n, and last time I posted something like that here I got a 10% warn!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats not fair you should not have been given a warn i think you should talk this up with commander toni


----------



## Reaper (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope he gets arrested lolnub


----------



## Zenith94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Its only 10$, why bother...



cause i can print it out many times and save 10 dollers every time i buy a xbox thing


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone photoshop this man some dollar bills ffs!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

>


Make sure it's in shitty jpeg quality so he won't get caught!
I really want to see his face when he gives those printed coupons to the store


----------



## Sstew (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahah, that's great, let us know if you use them or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if it worked.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Everybody knows that Destructobot is the resident master of photoshopping.
I mean look at all the awesome sigs he's made for us this week.
He could make you a stack of coupons so thick that Microsoft would have to pay you to take your Xbox.


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, the one Noitora made looks pretty real (The guy that changed the date to 09 too!) Now if only we could change that 10 to something else...


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Why is everyone referring to me as 'that guy' all of a sudden?.. It's creeping me out


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Why is everyone referring to me as 'that guy' all of a sudden?.. It's creeping me out


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone referring to me as 'that guy' all of a sudden?.. It's creeping me out


----------

